# Mapping out the fictional cities within DC Comics



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Before I start, I still question myself whether this is the appropriate section to create such thread as most of the cities mentioned here are fiction particularly in The DC Universe.

But again, this is Citytalk and Urban Issues and it does not have the specific that cities discussed here are real. Of course, from time to time, it is nice to discuss such.

Anyway, I'm sure that many here are avid fans and readers of the various comic book characters within DC Comics. My personal favorite is Batman and I don't have to mention why.

Unlike Marvel, the main characters within DC Comics come from fictional cities though Marvel have some fictional ones as well such as Genosha and Madripoor.

And as a fan Batman, I'm also interested in the cityscape of Gotham City and where it is located.

In the DC Universe, it mentioned that Gotham City is two hours from both New York City and Metropolis where Superman is based. So the location of Gotham City is in between these cities.

Yes the major fictional cities within The DC Universe lies in The East Coast and its cityscape more resembles that of New York City.

Here are made up maps showing where these cities are located.



















As with Gotham City, theoretically, it is located in New Jersey, though it has been revealed in some issues that Gotham is also it's own state.

Here is a rendered map suggesting its actual location in New Jersey. It's close to Atlantic City.










We all know that an urban mega region is formed from Boston all the way up to Washington DC. Now if Gotham City, Metropolis, etc. are for real, then the population would be greater.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

The original 'Metropolis' in Superman wasn't New York. The Americanization of Superman began during WW2 by DC Comics to drum up US patriotism. Decades later Hollywood re-imagined Metropolis as New York to make the product more marketable to Americans. 

The creator of Superman was Joe Shuster, a Canadian who grew up in Toronto. He modeled The Daily Planet on the Toronto Star where he worked. His inspiration for Metropolis was his home town of Toronto, not New York as depicted by Hollywood. The Canadian Mint came out with commemorative Superman coins in August. Canada Post also honoured this tidbit of Canadiana.









Courtesy of the Canadian Mint









Courtesy of Canada Post.


----------

